# Here is the newest and the easiest way to manage your Cloud Server. Introducing our..



## cloudcone (Aug 7, 2020)

Hello,

We’ve launched an all new version of our mobile app! Simply our mobile app lets you manage your server with most of the common features for now.

With the new version that was released a couple of days ago, you can pay your CloudCone invoices right through the *mobile app* as well.

Earlier this year, we added an option to let our customers raise a support ticket right through the mobile app. The reason we think this is a great feature is because it conveniently lets you contact our support team and get help regarding your server on the go.

The app is completely FREE and available to download on the *Google Play Store* and the *Apple App Store*! You can also make requests for your favorite feature on our voice page.

Right now we’re working on adding even more features to the app. A couple of them are:

- The ability to sign-up and create compute instances on-the-go.

- Enable auto-backups and view a list of all your snapshots per instance.

We have added some screenshots here! Feedback is much appreciated


----------

